# Game 4, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Mavericks @ Rockets GAME THREAD. 4/30. 4:30 CT



## ThaShark316

*@*







































PG: Bob Sura
SG: David Wesley
SF: Tracy McGrady
PF: Scott Padgett
C: Yao Ming


*BENCH*





































Jon Barry
Dikembe Mutombo
Scott Padgett
Mike James
Ryan Bowen








































PG: Jason Terry 
SG: Michael Finley
SF: Josh Howard
PF: Dirk Nowitzki
C: Erick Dampier​

*BENCH*





































Jerry Stackhouse
Marquis Daniels
Devin Harris
Alan Henderson
Shawn Bradley​

*Rockets lead series, 2-1*


Playtime is over folks....


The Mavericks, fueled by a 20-0 run in the 4th quarter in game 3, are in position to go back to Dallas, not only taking Houston with them, but with the series tied at 2. 

Dallas will be without Keith Van Horn, who sprained his left ankle stepping on Mutombo's foot, so thats maybe some punch that they might miss when they want to go small and offset the Rockets D (although I don't think it'll be too much of a loss). Michael Finley continued his hot shooting @ Toyota Center, so like in game 3, his shooting will be a key factor on whether the Mavericks go back to Dallas tied or down 3-1. Nowitzki showed MORE signs of being the Nowitzki everyone expected to show up in this series, so the defense for the Rockets must step up when Dirk goes to the hoop and tries to draw fouls. The Mavericks bench will be on watch as they are a bit thin w/o Van Horn, although it might not hurt Dallas much, he was still a pretty big part in what they want to do on Offense. Erick Dampier has to stay out of foul trouble, if he doesn't, the Mavericks interior D will take a huge hit throughout game 4.

The Rockets had a terrible scoring drought in the 4th qtr of game 3, but with better defense, they still could have won it. McGrady is still making his shots in this series, so that needs to continue. Houston needs a big game out of Yao in order to get game 4...force feed him early, and get the Dallas big men in foul trouble. The Rockets defense took a back seat when the Offense went on their cold spell in the 4th qtr in game 3, so the Rockets defensive intensity needs to get more intense for this one, seeing as they don't want to come back here (Houston) for a game 6 vs. Dallas. Barry,James,Sura and Wesley are EVERY key in this game...if at least 3 of them have a wonderful game, Houston is in very good shape.


Well...its 2-1 and most of us thought with an 10 point 4th qtr lead, we'd be getting ready for the Rockets to put the Mavericks away...well you can't get what you want all the time.

With that said, I think the Rockets come out focused, ready to impose their will on this series, and go up 3-1...making game 5 in Dallas an elimination game for the Mavericks.

Rockets 113
Mavericks 99


----------



## TracywtFacy

*Re: Game 4, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Mavericks @ Rockers GAME THREAD. 4/30. 4:3*

1st... 
Rox win: 111-98


----------



## kisstherim

*Re: Game 4, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Mavericks @ Rockers GAME THREAD. 4/30. 4:3*

this is the must win! 

Rockets 113
Mavs 97


----------



## Yao Mania

*Re: Game 4, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Mavericks @ Rockers GAME THREAD. 4/30. 4:3*

I'm going out tonight, and gotta wake up tomorrow to watch this game at 8am... so Rockets better win!


----------



## kisstherim

*Re: Game 4, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Mavericks @ Rockers GAME THREAD. 4/30. 4:3*



Yao Mania said:


> I'm going out tonight, and gotta wake up tomorrow to watch this game at 8am... so Rockets better win!


8 am?i guess it starts at 5:30 in HK time?


----------



## Yao Mania

*Re: Game 4, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Mavericks @ Rockers GAME THREAD. 4/30. 4:3*



kisstherim said:


> 8 am?i guess it starts at 5:30 in HK time?


Actually I just realized that I won't be getting it live, game starts at 10:35am on tv :dead: 
I'm still not used to this time zone conversion thing...


----------



## 4ever_bball_fan

*Re: Game 4, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Mavericks @ Rockers GAME THREAD. 4/30. 4:30 CT*

The Rockets have got to make a statement with this game. They allowed themselves to be lulled into complacency during the 4th qtr of game Two and the best thing for them to do is remember how that felt...to let that big fish get off the hook.

I don't know if Dallas is a team that knows what to do when they smell blood, so the Rockets need to come out and make some definitive defensive stops to shift whatever momentum the Mavs may perceive is theirs.

GO ROCKETS!!!!


----------



## TheRoc5

*Re: Game 4, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Mavericks @ Rockers GAME THREAD. 4/30. 4:30 CT*

109rockets
103maverics

i think yao will have a great team along with our bench, look for bowen on the deffense side and tmac i think will be tmac


----------



## Stat O

*Re: Game 4, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Mavericks @ Rockers GAME THREAD. 4/30. 4:3*

rockets will win it but it won't be easy
rocs 100
mavs 99

this one might go into OT


----------



## sherwin

*Re: Game 4, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Mavericks @ Rockers GAME THREAD. 4/30. 4:3*

ROCKERS??? Edit the typo or we're cursed!!!!!!!


----------



## sherwin

*Re: Game 4, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Mavericks @ Rockers GAME THREAD. 4/30. 4:3*

Rockets have to win, period. Game 4 is always the biggest game of the series if you ask me, unless its 3-0, then one team is up 2-1 and the series can either become 3-1 or 2-2, which are so different. If we lose this then we've choked away everything we did in Dallas and go back there with no momentum. 

Rockets 97
Mavs 89


----------



## Raxel

*Re: Game 4, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Mavericks @ Rockers GAME THREAD. 4/30. 4:30 CT*

After a sub-par performance, I expect Yao to step up, JVG also should set plays to give the ball to low post. Mavs is playing small line up, we need burn them in paint.

Rockets 103
Mavs 92


----------



## The_Franchise

*Re: Game 4, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Mavericks @ Rockers GAME THREAD. 4/30. 4:30 CT*

Getting really anxious as game time approaches... definitely the biggest game of the series as most people have noted.

Houston 110
Dallas 106


----------



## Pasha The Great

*Re: Game 4, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Mavericks @ Rockers GAME THREAD. 4/30. 4:30 CT*

Only 4hrs till tip off!! Its going to be TMAC time tonight. 


Rockets 107
Dallas 102


----------



## TheRoc5

*Re: Game 4, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Mavericks @ Rockers GAME THREAD. 4/30. 4:30 CT*

i look for yao to be the best player tonight and tmac to be the best player in gm 5


----------



## symphonix

*Re: Game 4, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Mavericks @ Rockers GAME THREAD. 4/30. 4:30 CT*

114-112

Mavs


----------



## WhoRocks

*Re: Game 4, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Mavericks @ Rockers GAME THREAD. 4/30. 4:30 CT*

Although it's true each game is more important than the last in the playoffs, a Houston victory tonight(today whatever) would in my opinion be a fatal blow to the Mavs, as all the pressure will be on them to win 3 in a row.Whilst not an unassailable lead, I don't think they could recover from that. And I believe that will happen tonight. 3-1 Rox!
p.s. Don't tell Tracy McGrady I said 3-1 = 2nd round


----------



## sherwin

*Re: Game 4, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Mavericks @ Rockers GAME THREAD. 4/30. 4:30 CT*

if yao doesnt come out strong we lost.

I want tmac in the 2nd round!! he deserves it

I expect the calls to be in dallas' favor as usual.. nba wants this series @ 7 games.


----------



## kfranco

*Re: Game 4, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Mavericks @ Rockers GAME THREAD. 4/30. 4:30 CT*

Lets GO Rockets we can win this game. I feel 90 percent confident.


----------



## sherwin

*Re: Game 4, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Mavericks @ Rockers GAME THREAD. 4/30. 4:30 CT*

what irritates me is that we could be sitting here right now comfortably up 3-0 talking about a sweep if the rockets hadn't quit in the 4th.


----------



## houston_rockets

*Re: Game 4, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Mavericks @ Rockers GAME THREAD. 4/30. 4:30 CT*



sherwin said:


> what irritates me is that we could be sitting here right now comfortably up 3-0 talking about a sweep if the rockets hadn't quit in the 4th.


Same here. I wanted to be talking about a sweep, but what can we do?
just win the next one. :biggrin:


----------



## TheRoc5

*Re: Game 4, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Mavericks @ Rockers GAME THREAD. 4/30. 4:30 CT*

the biggest gm of yao and tmacs career begains in 45 min


----------



## eaglewu

*Re: Game 4, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Mavericks @ Rockers GAME THREAD. 4/30. 4:30 CT*

this is a must win! 

Rockets 107
Mavs 95


----------



## sherwin

*Re: Game 4, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Mavericks @ Rockers GAME THREAD. 4/30. 4:30 CT*

*ROCKKKETTSS!!!*

DON'T LeT US DOWN!!


----------



## Raxel

*Re: Game 4, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Mavericks @ Rockers GAME THREAD. 4/30. 4:30 CT*

I'm in Canada, and this game is not on cable. hate it.


----------



## sherwin

*Re: Game 4, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Mavericks @ Rockers GAME THREAD. 4/30. 4:3*

*breaking news:* Scott Padgett to start on Dirk instead of Ryan Bowen.


----------



## TheRoc5

*Re: Game 4, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Mavericks @ Rockers GAME THREAD. 4/30. 4:3*



sherwin said:


> *breaking news:* Scott Padgett to start on Dirk instead of Ryan Bowen.


wowi think he did it for his offense


----------



## Raxel

*Re: Game 4, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Mavericks @ Rockers GAME THREAD. 4/30. 4:30 CT*

They left Bowen alone a lot on defense because they knew he can't shoot. Padgett will give them more pressure.


----------



## sherwin

*Re: Game 4, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Mavericks @ Rockers GAME THREAD. 4/30. 4:3*



Raxel said:


> They left Bowen alone a lot on defense because they knew he can't shoot. Padgett will give them more pressure.


yup

Raxel.. just in case yo udont know, you can follow the play by play at nba.com's Courtside Live


----------



## sherwin

*Re: Game 4, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Mavericks @ Rockers GAME THREAD. 4/30. 4:3*

finley hits his first shot
we turn it over


uh


----------



## The_Franchise

*Re: Game 4, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Mavericks @ Rockers GAME THREAD. 4/30. 4:3*

Dampier picks up a quick foul on Yao, Yao should have gone up stronger for that.

Can you guys hear the "Dampier Sucks" chants?


----------



## sherwin

*Re: Game 4, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Mavericks @ Rockers GAME THREAD. 4/30. 4:3*

tmac getting hammered-- no call.

im not seeing high energy from the rockets


----------



## The_Franchise

*Re: Game 4, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Mavericks @ Rockers GAME THREAD. 4/30. 4:3*

Mavs continue to double Yao, but the Rockets are still getting him the ball. Keep doing this and the perimeter opens up. 

More bad shot selection from Sura.


----------



## sherwin

*Re: Game 4, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Mavericks @ Rockers GAME THREAD. 4/30. 4:3*

i can already tell the weekend crowd is louder than thurs night.

damp out with 2 fouls, henderson comes in ainstead of going small.


----------



## TracywtFacy

*Re: Game 4, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Mavericks @ Rockets GAME THREAD. 4/30. 4:3*

We really can't seem to score at the moment...


----------



## sherwin

*Re: Game 4, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Mavericks @ Rockers GAME THREAD. 4/30. 4:3*

tmac just seems out of rhythm completely...


----------



## Raxel

0-5 at the beginning, hope they will recover quickly.


----------



## sherwin

*Re: Game 4, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Mavericks @ Rockers GAME THREAD. 4/30. 4:3*

rockets starting 0-5 FG, absolutely pathetic.

foul on yao


----------



## sherwin

*Re: Game 4, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Mavericks @ Rockers GAME THREAD. 4/30. 4:3*

wow they call touch fouls on the rockets but when mavs are all over the rockets they dont call it

tmac is on dirk early, this is gonna tire him


----------



## The_Franchise

*Re: Game 4, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Mavericks @ Rockers GAME THREAD. 4/30. 4:3*

The whole offense is not flowing for us, we aren't setting up any plays... need a timeout.


----------



## sherwin

*Re: Game 4, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Mavericks @ Rockers GAME THREAD. 4/30. 4:3*

rockets body language makes you think they are playing a regular season game. what is this crap?


----------



## TheRoc5

*Re: Game 4, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Mavericks @ Rockers GAME THREAD. 4/30. 4:3*



sherwin said:


> wow they call touch fouls on the rockets but when mavs are all over the rockets they dont call it
> 
> tmac is on dirk early, this is gonna tire him


do you think david stern before each gm tells the refs to favor a team lol


----------



## sherwin

*Re: Game 4, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Mavericks @ Rockers GAME THREAD. 4/30. 4:3*

padgett with a stupid turnover. he looks nervous.

this is a HORRIBLE start


----------



## TheRoc5

i feel like im watching a soccer gm GOALLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TracywtFacy

*Re: Game 4, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Mavericks @ Rockets GAME THREAD. 4/30. 4:3*

Yay, Padgett with the first points since forever


----------



## The_Franchise

*Re: Game 4, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Mavericks @ Rockers GAME THREAD. 4/30. 4:3*

Bring in James early, Sura is playing reckless.


----------



## sherwin

*Re: Game 4, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Mavericks @ Rockets GAME THREAD. 4/30. 4:3*

Why Doesnt Yao Box Out??????????


----------



## TheRoc5

give the ball to freakin yao........................ even the comentators are sayin we have bad fans


----------



## sherwin

*Re: Game 4, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Mavericks @ Rockets GAME THREAD. 4/30. 4:3*

dallas is playing with so much energy. houston is not, except wesley. where is tmac, where is yao?


----------



## TracywtFacy

*Re: Game 4, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Mavericks @ Rockets GAME THREAD. 4/30. 4:3*

wats going on with our lax defense?


----------



## sherwin

*Re: Game 4, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Mavericks @ Rockets GAME THREAD. 4/30. 4:3*

tmac still squirming after that hard foul... stupid *** henderson


----------



## TheRoc5

wow we suck


----------



## sherwin

*Re: Game 4, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Mavericks @ Rockets GAME THREAD. 4/30. 4:3*

yao is guarding dirk, and of course picks up a foul. what ht ehell yao? why are you so stupid sometimes? why would you try to guard dirk?


----------



## sherwin

*Re: Game 4, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Mavericks @ Rockets GAME THREAD. 4/30. 4:3*

rockets are husting now

but still not getting calls


----------



## TracywtFacy

*Re: Game 4, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Mavericks @ Rockets GAME THREAD. 4/30. 4:3*

jeez, our offense seems to click when mutombo, not yao is in the game!

unbelievable... tie game now...


----------



## TheRoc5

im hustler im im a hustler... we just woke up wow boubt time


----------



## sherwin

*Re: Game 4, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Mavericks @ Rockets GAME THREAD. 4/30. 4:3*

mutombo comes in and we go on a run and tie it. yao was holding back our offense, and not boxing out on defense.. he just doesnt deserve to be in the game if this is what hes going to bring.


----------



## The_Franchise

*Re: Game 4, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Mavericks @ Rockers GAME THREAD. 4/30. 4:3*

Houston finally comes to life, goes on a 8-0 run to tie the game up at 18. 

Yao sitting on the bench with 2 points and 2 fouls in the 1st quarter. Horrible first quarter, I doubt JVG will want to involve him heavily throughout the rest of the game. The 1st quarter normally dictates the outcome of Yao's game.


----------



## sherwin

*Re: Game 4, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Mavericks @ Rockets GAME THREAD. 4/30. 4:3*

I hope this is like the Houston vs Denver game where we had a slow start and turned it on and won by 28


----------



## sherwin

*Re: Game 4, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Mavericks @ Rockets GAME THREAD. 4/30. 4:3*

i think were all getting tired of the mental/cerebral weakness of yao. you know what, this is playoffs, get whatevers in your head out and play to your potential.


----------



## The_Franchise

*Re: Game 4, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Mavericks @ Rockers GAME THREAD. 4/30. 4:3*

The thing with Mutombo, not only is he a great rebounder but he doesn't go to contest as many shots as Yao. He has a much better instinct as a shot blocker, but his objective once he enters the game is to dig in to the post and secure the defensive glass. Dallas does a great job of drawing Yao away from the basket, and he helps them out by committing two stupid defensive fouls.


----------



## sherwin

*Re: Game 4, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Mavericks @ Rockets GAME THREAD. 4/30. 4:3*

Sura got fouled on the 3 yet NO call, luckily mutombo tipped teh airball in right before shotclock violation


----------



## sherwin

*Re: Game 4, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Mavericks @ Rockets GAME THREAD. 4/30. 4:3*

tmac layup miss, dirk 3pt at the buzzer


----------



## The_Franchise

*Re: Game 4, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Mavericks @ Rockers GAME THREAD. 4/30. 4:3*

Dirk hits his first 3 of the series at the buzzer after a missed layup by TMac. 

Dallas 26
Houston 22

End of 1


----------



## ChiBron

T-mac misses way too many layups.


----------



## sherwin

i hate that dirk made that 3 at the buzzer. those are the kinds of things that deflate the rockets


----------



## TracywtFacy

*Re: Game 4, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Mavericks @ Rockets GAME THREAD. 4/30. 4:3*

Well, we came away from that first quarter relatively unscathed, since it looked at one stage we were just out of the game... Deke's presence really changed things up for us, he is priceless... Rox will come out firing for the rest of the game. The Dallas big men have 2 fouls each (not counting bradley, who, strangely enough, Avery is reluctant to bring on since some sort of on-court incident in game 2 ).


----------



## sherwin

*Re: Game 4, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Mavericks @ Rockets GAME THREAD. 4/30. 4:3*

oh god.. they call every freaking touch foul *HOW ABOUT SOME CONSISTENCY REFS*


----------



## TracywtFacy

*Re: Game 4, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Mavericks @ Rockets GAME THREAD. 4/30. 4:3*

edit double post


----------



## TracywtFacy

*Re: Game 4, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Mavericks @ Rockets GAME THREAD. 4/30. 4:3*

wow what a lineup to start the third quarter: deke, jon barry, mike james, ryan bowen, sura 

they're doing well too


----------



## The_Franchise

*Re: Game 4, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Mavericks @ Rockets GAME THREAD. 4/30. 4:3*

Rockets hustling hard with McGrady and Yao on the bench (first time this series both have been on the bench). 

Damn... James is money with that mid range jumper.


----------



## The_Franchise

*Re: Game 4, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Mavericks @ Rockets GAME THREAD. 4/30. 4:3*

The refs don't like playoff basketball, there is a whistle every 30 seconds. 80% of the time it's against Houston, we really are getting the short end of the stick.


----------



## sherwin

*Re: Game 4, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Mavericks @ Rockets GAME THREAD. 4/30. 4:3*

i think van gundy needs to get in their faces, these refs are turning the game in ridiculous fashion.

james got reckless real quick, tmac coming in.. hopefully he brings some stability and rhythm to our offensive production


----------



## sherwin

*Re: Game 4, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Mavericks @ Rockets GAME THREAD. 4/30. 4:3*

tmac BE MORE SELFISH dont ever pass to bowen like that.. hes already blown it twice in game 3... god damn give me a break.. .ryan bowen?!


----------



## TracywtFacy

*Re: Game 4, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Mavericks @ Rockets GAME THREAD. 4/30. 4:3*



Mr. Roger's Cardigan said:


> Rockets hustling hard with McGrady and Yao on the bench (first time this series both have been on the bench).
> 
> Damn... James is money with that mid range jumper.



anyone else see similarities between mike james and tim hardaway? the shooting motion is really similar. Mike's also got a nice crossover, he just doesnt use it as much as timmy did. Their game overall just seems familiar...


----------



## The_Franchise

*Re: Game 4, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Mavericks @ Rockets GAME THREAD. 4/30. 4:3*

Another fumble by Ryan Bowen... horrible hands.


----------



## sherwin

*Re: Game 4, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Mavericks @ Rockets GAME THREAD. 4/30. 4:3*

he shouldnt even run down the court fast on fast breaks... its just a distraction, its not like he could actually catch the ball.


----------



## The_Franchise

*Re: Game 4, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Mavericks @ Rockets GAME THREAD. 4/30. 4:3*



TracywtFacy said:


> anyone else see similarities between mike james and tim hardaway? the shooting motion is really similar. Mike's also got a nice crossover, he just doesnt use it as much as timmy did. Their game overall just seems familiar...


IMO Hardaway was much more of a threat from the perimeter and was an actual PG. James is an undersized SG who gets most of his points in transition and isolation, but their styles are pretty similar.


----------



## The_Franchise

*Re: Game 4, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Mavericks @ Rockets GAME THREAD. 4/30. 4:3*

I can't wait 'til we add some athletic wingmen to this team and a PF that can rebound or defend.


----------



## sherwin

*Re: Game 4, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Mavericks @ Rockets GAME THREAD. 4/30. 4:3*

why are mavs able to just stand under the basket and catch and dunk?


----------



## TheRoc5

there is no d in houston


----------



## sherwin

I wish tmac would show some of that game 2 passion.


----------



## TheRoc5

tmac throughs the ball to hard, he needs to help the astros pitching in the off season


----------



## ChiBron

T-mac's gotta stop passing the ball. There have been stretches in this series where he's been way too passive. And that has always hurt the Rockets.


----------



## The_Franchise

*Re: Game 4, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Mavericks @ Rockets GAME THREAD. 4/30. 4:3*



TheRoc5 said:


> tmac throughs the ball to hard, he needs to help the astros pitching in the off season


I love it when he fires it in to the cutter under the basket... what a fastball.

His passes today have been excellent, we are just playing sloppy basketball. Luckily, so is Dallas and we're staying in the game.


----------



## sherwin

*Re: Game 4, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Mavericks @ Rockets GAME THREAD. 4/30. 4:3*

eventually one team is going to find its rhythm and take command. hopefully it is us


----------



## The_Franchise

*Re: Game 4, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Mavericks @ Rockets GAME THREAD. 4/30. 4:3*

Jesus McGrady is quick, great move to the basket.


----------



## sherwin

*Re: Game 4, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Mavericks @ Rockets GAME THREAD. 4/30. 4:3*

why are we playing sloppy? i thought were "mentally tough"


----------



## sherwin

*Re: Game 4, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Mavericks @ Rockets GAME THREAD. 4/30. 4:3*

2 good baskets by yao. i like jon barry dishing it to yao. hopefuly h e gets himself in this game


----------



## TheRoc5

who says were better with out yao?


----------



## The_Franchise

*Re: Game 4, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Mavericks @ Rockets GAME THREAD. 4/30. 4:3*

I've lost so much respect for Nowitzki in this series... his flopping parallels Malone.


----------



## sherwin

barry keeps rushing it. and bricking and killing us on the other end.

and we might as well


----------



## TheRoc5

that was a late whistle


----------



## ChiBron

Barry's playing like a retard out there. That's two stupid shots by him that've led to Dallas fastbreaks.


----------



## sherwin

when tmac and yao get working together we roll ..


----------



## The_Franchise

Yao is getting all his points running the floor and shooting in the flow of the offense. Quite a difference an energized Yao makes.


----------



## ChiBron

Yao very active since returning. Good to see him bounce back after a rough start.


----------



## sherwin

god dallas is playing so physical and not one freaking whistle. yet we lay a pinky on dallas and its a foul.


----------



## sherwin

why do we keep going on these streaks of STUPID DECISIONS?? yao threw it away and tmac impeding progress.... god damnit


----------



## TheRoc5

freakin horrible last 20 sec and bad officating


----------



## The_Franchise

*Re: Game 4, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Mavericks @ Rockets GAME THREAD. 4/30. 4:3*

Someone give Yao the green light to take those mid range jumpers, his hesitation is causing alot of chaos on the offensive end. 

That swat on Daniels was nasty.

*10 turnovers* already for the Rockets.


----------



## sherwin

were simply not going to win playing this kind of sloppy basketball... 10 turnovers


----------



## sherwin

you're kidding me... sura looks to antiticpate contact and bricks the fast break layup... garbage


----------



## TheRoc5

nice play


----------



## sherwin

*Re: Game 4, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Mavericks @ Rockets GAME THREAD. 4/30. 4:3*

n/m


----------



## ChiBron

JVG with a timeout :curse:

U ride the crowd in a situation like that!! BAD, BAD timeout.


----------



## sherwin

*Re: Game 4, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Mavericks @ Rockets GAME THREAD. 4/30. 4:3*



SPMJ said:


> JVG with a timeout :curse:
> 
> U ride the crowd in a situation like that!! BAD, BAD timeout.


well they were riding the crowd and were playing stupid... throwing hail marys


----------



## The_Franchise

Those MVP chants don't seem very loud on the TV.

Marquis Daniels commits a silly foul on Barry as the clock expires, 2 FT's for us!


----------



## sherwin

*Re: Game 4, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Mavericks @ Rockets GAME THREAD. 4/30. 4:3*

yes im surprised they called that BLATANT foul.. now drain these free throws barry


----------



## Hakeem

*Re: Game 4, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Mavericks @ Rockets GAME THREAD. 4/30. 4:3*



Mr. Roger's Cardigan said:


> I've lost so much respect for Nowitzki in this series... his flopping parallels Malone.


I've always disliked Dirk -- he was no. 5 on my "Most hated players" list -- but his flopping this series has pushed him up to no. 2. It was hilarious last game when after yet another call went Dirk's way, they showed a close-up of Jeff Van Gundy's face just in time to see him scream with eyes bulging out of his head, "Heee flooopppped!"


----------



## ChiBron

Dirk got away with a little bump on T-mac there.


----------



## TheRoc5

o snap ya great play ... barry gets 2 free throws.. who ever leads at half has gotten the gm


----------



## The_Franchise

*Re: Game 4, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Mavericks @ Rockets GAME THREAD. 4/30. 4:3*



SPMJ said:


> JVG with a timeout :curse:
> 
> U ride the crowd in a situation like that!! BAD, BAD timeout.


He always does this, he draws up a play for TMac and we normally get something out of a situation where we would take a lower percentage shot if no TO was called.


----------



## ChiBron

Mr. Roger's Cardigan said:


> Those MVP chants don't seem very loud on the TV.


The crowd tonight is league's ahead of what it was in Game 3 though.


----------



## TheRoc5

51
48
rockets lead at half


----------



## The_Franchise

*Re: Game 4, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Mavericks @ Rockets GAME THREAD. 4/30. 4:3*



SPMJ said:


> The crowd tonight is league's ahead of what it was in Game 3 though.


Definitely not. I found out that almost the entire first half wasn't show on TNT as the Nets-Heat game went in to 2OT. The building was absolutely insane to start out the game, throughout the 1st quarter, and then things settled down. We never had a chance to get going in the 4th, after Dallas went on a 20-0 run.


----------



## The_Franchise

*Re: Game 4, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Mavericks @ Rockets GAME THREAD. 4/30. 4:3*

Houston 51
Dallas 48

Half

McGrady: 17 pts, 5 reb
Yao: 9 pts, *1 reb*, 3 blk (3-3 FG, cmon JVG get the ball out of Sura's hands and get Yao some shots)

Rockets: 18 rebounds, 10 turnovers, 8 assists
Mavericks: 14 rebounds, 10 turnovers, 8 assists


----------



## sherwin

*Re: Game 4, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Mavericks @ Rockets GAME THREAD. 4/30. 4:3*



Mr. Roger's Cardigan said:


> Houston 51
> Dallas 48
> 
> Half
> 
> McGrady: 17 pts, 5 reb
> Yao: 9 pts, 1 reb, *3 blk* (3-3 FG, cmon JVG get the ball out of Sura's hands and get Yao some shots)
> 
> Rockets: 18 rebounds, 10 turnovers, 8 assists
> Mavericks: 14 rebounds, 10 turnovers, 8 assists


Yes, when our role players start thinking they're superstars we usually lose. Sura has taken 7 shots already..


----------



## ChiBron

*Re: Game 4, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Mavericks @ Rockets GAME THREAD. 4/30. 4:3*



Mr. Roger's Cardigan said:


> Definitely not. I found out that almost the entire first half wasn't show on TNT as the Nets-Heat game went in to 2OT. The building was absolutely insane to start out the game, throughout the 1st quarter, and then things settled down. We never had a chance to get going in the 4th, after Dallas went on a 20-0 run.


We only missed the 1st qtr. Not the entire half. And believe me dude, the crowd is MUCH, MUCH, MUCH better tonight then they ever were in Game 3. Anybody whose watched both games on TV will agree with me here. I honestly felt like I was watching two teams play in an empty stadium while watching Game 3. It was THAT bad.


----------



## Hakeem

*Re: Game 4, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Mavericks @ Rockets GAME THREAD. 4/30. 4:3*

In Game 3 the crowd was stentorian pregame before the network muted their sound.


----------



## sherwin

*Re: Game 4, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Mavericks @ Rockets GAME THREAD. 4/30. 4:3*



SPMJ said:


> We only missed the 1st qtr. Not the entire half. And believe me dude, the crowd is MUCH, MUCH, MUCH better tonight then they ever were in Game 3. Anybody whose watched both games on TV will agree with me here. I honestly felt like I was watching two teams play in an empty stadium while watching Game 3. It was THAT bad.


I agree. I watched both, and I watched FSN before TNT came in. It is better today, as I expected, cause its Saturday not Thursday after work...game 3 really was terrible


----------



## ljt

turnovers :curse:


----------



## The_Franchise

I loved that Hakeem-esque spin move by Yao followed by the jumper. We saw so much of that in his first season...


----------



## mavsmania41

They were saying the team that leads at hlaftime goes on to win the series I guess we can call it the rockets game. If the Mavs dont pick up some offense and play some actually defense you guys are gonna win.


----------



## sherwin

*Re: Game 4, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Mavericks @ Rockets GAME THREAD. 4/30. 4:3*



mavsmania41 said:


> They were saying the team that leads at hlaftime goes on to win the series I guess we can call it the rockets game. If the Mavs dont pick up some offense and play some actually defense you guys are gonna win.


doesnt mean anything. if we keep turning it over or have a lapse in defense then we will lose


----------



## sherwin

*Re: Game 4, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Mavericks @ Rockets GAME THREAD. 4/30. 4:3*

padgett with 3 to start! will stretch the defense and i love opening with that


----------



## sherwin

*Re: Game 4, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Mavericks @ Rockets GAME THREAD. 4/30. 4:3*

god.. terry is killing us... GUARD HIM


----------



## sherwin

*Re: Game 4, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Mavericks @ Rockets GAME THREAD. 4/30. 4:3*

wow terry wide open again.. what a joke


----------



## The_Franchise

*Re: Game 4, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Mavericks @ Rockets GAME THREAD. 4/30. 4:3*

Beautiful start to the 3rd quarter. 

Terry has been killing us all series long. 8 straight points to start the 3rd, takes away the momentum of our 13-0 run.


----------



## sherwin

*Re: Game 4, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Mavericks @ Rockets GAME THREAD. 4/30. 4:3*

well our momentum died real quick and heres dallas down by only 2


----------



## sherwin

*Re: Game 4, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Mavericks @ Rockets GAME THREAD. 4/30. 4:3*

yes.. tmac with the dunk. dallas takes timeout. lets hope tmac takes a more active role in this game


----------



## The_Franchise

*Re: Game 4, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Mavericks @ Rockets GAME THREAD. 4/30. 4:3*

"McGrady with the sledgehammer!!!"

Dampier has no answer for Yao, he's back on the bench with 4 fouls.


----------



## sherwin

*Re: Game 4, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Mavericks @ Rockets GAME THREAD. 4/30. 4:3*



Mr. Roger's Cardigan said:


> "McGrady with the sledgehammer!!!"
> 
> Dampier has no answer for Yao, he's back on the bench with 4 fouls.


Dumpier's defense this series has consisted of only fouls.


----------



## ChiBron

I'm liking how everything is running through T-mac and Yao now.


----------



## ljt

give yao the ball,yao will draw fouls of score!


----------



## sherwin

finally they call a touch foul on our end


----------



## sherwin

COME ON SURA.. jeez


----------



## sherwin

what a block by yao!


----------



## zhaizor

tmac on FIRE


----------



## ChiBron

That was a HUGE block by Yao.


----------



## Hakeem

*Re: Game 4, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Mavericks @ Rockets GAME THREAD. 4/30. 4:3*



sherwin said:


> Dumpier's defense this series has consisted of only fouls.


I think he played pretty good D on Yao in the second half of Game 2. But yeah, he hasn't been able to do much except pick up fouls and try to look nonchalant when it happens.


And Jason Terry's been killing us this series, but you've got to love his 4 turnovers in little over 20 mins of playing time.

Yao's playing real aggressive D, but he has twice as many blocks as fouls. Good sign.


----------



## sherwin

yes!!


----------



## sherwin

rockets are slowing down now... time for some subs?


----------



## ChiBron

Rockets guards are making Terry look like Iverson.


----------



## sherwin

stupid foul on yao... what a joke.. freaking flopper dirk


----------



## The_Franchise

*Re: Game 4, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Mavericks @ Rockets GAME THREAD. 4/30. 4:3*

**** Dirk.


----------



## ChiBron

Tie game :curse:

Rockets just can't keep leads.


----------



## sherwin

nwo dallas is getting going and were slowing down.... finally some subs


----------



## Hakeem

*Re: Game 4, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Mavericks @ Rockets GAME THREAD. 4/30. 4:3*

Oh no. I spoke too soon. Yao has his 4th.


----------



## sherwin

*Re: Game 4, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Mavericks @ Rockets GAME THREAD. 4/30. 4:3*

Why Do We Keep Leaving Terry Wide Open????


----------



## sherwin

*Re: Game 4, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Mavericks @ Rockets GAME THREAD. 4/30. 4:3*

we are falling apart... i feel another 20-0 run coming


----------



## TheRoc5

instead of m-v-p chant it should be concpericy on yao chant lol


----------



## sherwin

*Re: Game 4, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Mavericks @ Rockets GAME THREAD. 4/30. 4:3*

Bowen should not be in the game. He's a liability everywhere.


----------



## TheRoc5

so dirk can lower his shoulder but yao cant?


----------



## FirstRocket

*Re: Game 4, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Mavericks @ Rockets GAME THREAD. 4/30. 4:3*

Close game. Rockets will be able to concentrate more in the 4th quarter.


----------



## sherwin

*Re: Game 4, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Mavericks @ Rockets GAME THREAD. 4/30. 4:3*

finally some offense. jesus


----------



## sherwin

*Re: Game 4, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Mavericks @ Rockets GAME THREAD. 4/30. 4:3*

look at the star treatment on dirk.. what an absolute joke. this league has become a real joke with this crap.

game is slipping away


----------



## ChiBron

That was just SOFT from T-mac. Y did he pass the ball when he had an open lane? What a costly turnover.


----------



## TheRoc5

speechlees


----------



## Hakeem

*Re: Game 4, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Mavericks @ Rockets GAME THREAD. 4/30. 4:3*

We are playing like crap.


----------



## sherwin

*Re: Game 4, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Mavericks @ Rockets GAME THREAD. 4/30. 4:3*

Damnit!! If that 3 went in it would have killed the mavs mentally.... ouch.


----------



## ChiBron

Somebody has to step up and help T-mac in the 4th qtr.


----------



## sherwin

well TMac scored like crazy in that quarter yet we lost our halftime lead. thats going to hurt if our guys dont start creating offense.. where are they??


----------



## The_Franchise

*Re: Game 4, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Mavericks @ Rockets GAME THREAD. 4/30. 4:3*

McGrady is absolutely feeling it, 17 points in the 3rd quarter for McGrady. He'd have more if he wasn't trying to involve his teammates so much. 

Terry has 24 frikin points, someone put a body on him.

Houston 77
Dallas 77

End of 3rd

McGrady: 34 pts, 5 reb
Yao: 14 pts, 2 reb, 4 blk, *4 PF*

No one else is really stepping up for the Rockets. McGrady will have to continue to carry this team in the 4th, go for 50.


----------



## TheRoc5

SPMJ said:


> Somebody has to step up and help T-mac in the 4th qtr.


mybe a realy tall chinnese guy


----------



## FirstRocket

Only Tmac and yao are in double figures. Yao only had 5 shots in 3 quarters.


----------



## sherwin

*Re: Game 4, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Mavericks @ Rockets GAME THREAD. 4/30. 4:3*

when yao comes in we have to keep going to him, and suck all the offense he has out of him before he fouls out


----------



## sherwin

*Re: Game 4, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Mavericks @ Rockets GAME THREAD. 4/30. 4:3*

these old *** refs will just whistle a foul anytime someone goes to the basket.. we fail to take advantage of this


----------



## sherwin

*Re: Game 4, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Mavericks @ Rockets GAME THREAD. 4/30. 4:3*

yao with the put back!


----------



## sherwin

*Re: Game 4, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Mavericks @ Rockets GAME THREAD. 4/30. 4:3*

just dont leave terry open


----------



## FirstRocket

*Re: Game 4, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Mavericks @ Rockets GAME THREAD. 4/30. 4:3*



sherwin said:


> when yao comes in we have to keep going to him, and suck all the offense he has out of him before he fouls out


I think JVG should leave Yao in just for the offense which we really need it. Forget about his fouls. Get someone to protect Yao from further foul. :curse:


----------



## sherwin

*Re: Game 4, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Mavericks @ Rockets GAME THREAD. 4/30. 4:3*

what a lob by wesley!!


----------



## ChiBron

That was big. T-mac needed his teammates to give the team a good start.


----------



## FirstRocket

*Re: Game 4, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Mavericks @ Rockets GAME THREAD. 4/30. 4:3*

Yes, Yao and his offense.


----------



## sherwin

*Re: Game 4, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Mavericks @ Rockets GAME THREAD. 4/30. 4:3*

9.5 minutes till we basically lock up this series. These guys need to FOCUS and play the 9.5 minutes of their lives, because you know Dallas will be.


----------



## The_Franchise

*Re: Game 4, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Mavericks @ Rockets GAME THREAD. 4/30. 4:3*

Great ball movement from the Rockets to begin the 4th, we better finish strong.

I tripped over a barball jumping after the Wesley to Yao alley oop and nearly chipped a tooth.


----------



## sherwin

*Re: Game 4, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Mavericks @ Rockets GAME THREAD. 4/30. 4:3*

damnit stupid fouls, were gonna get in the penalty real quick


----------



## The_Franchise

*Re: Game 4, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Mavericks @ Rockets GAME THREAD. 4/30. 4:3*

Another emphatic rejection by Yao on Dirk!


----------



## sherwin

*Re: Game 4, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Mavericks @ Rockets GAME THREAD. 4/30. 4:3*

that should have been an offensive on nowitzki as well.


----------



## sherwin

*Re: Game 4, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Mavericks @ Rockets GAME THREAD. 4/30. 4:3*

Offensive on Yao.........come on!!! this is the same point the 20-0 started. ****!!


----------



## ChiBron

Are u kidding me? :curse:


----------



## sherwin

*Re: Game 4, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Mavericks @ Rockets GAME THREAD. 4/30. 4:3*

why does james iso so much.. god


----------



## ChiBron

T-mac tells Mike James to go . Great move. MJ never passes the ball.


----------



## The_Franchise

*Re: Game 4, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Mavericks @ Rockets GAME THREAD. 4/30. 4:3*

Well the key to winning is pretty evident right now: keep the ball in McGrady's hands.


----------



## Hakeem

*Re: Game 4, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Mavericks @ Rockets GAME THREAD. 4/30. 4:3*

Man, that ref is so old he must be starting to get senile...


----------



## sherwin

*Re: Game 4, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Mavericks @ Rockets GAME THREAD. 4/30. 4:3*

way to blow that huge offensive rebound Barry... god damn man, stop playing like a retard


----------



## sherwin

*Re: Game 4, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Mavericks @ Rockets GAME THREAD. 4/30. 4:3*

what a load of crap... way to suck up to cuban refs...


we are only up 4.. ugh


----------



## The_Franchise

*Re: Game 4, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Mavericks @ Rockets GAME THREAD. 4/30. 4:3*

Houston really is trying their best to lose this game. Careless TO followed by careless posession.


----------



## sherwin

*Re: Game 4, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Mavericks @ Rockets GAME THREAD. 4/30. 4:3*

huge turnover by dallas. this crowd needs to stay loud.. give us some HC advantage


----------



## ChiBron

Rockets are doing a good job of overcoming the refs.


----------



## TheRoc5

in a few min. slow it down put yao in and milk the clock. let tmac have the ball, doiing goo. i still wonder if tmac and james got beef


----------



## sherwin

after these streaks weve been slowing down.. cant do that now


----------



## The_Franchise

*Re: Game 4, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Mavericks @ Rockets GAME THREAD. 4/30. 4:3*

James is a much better defender with the crowd behind him. Keeps his legs moving, never gets locked up and does a great job contesting shots. 

We're shooting 51% as opposed to Dallas' 44% but are only up by 6. It's time for the refs to let the game play out... quit halting every other posession with these ticky tack fouls.


----------



## sherwin

only up by 6.. gotta remember that


----------



## Hakeem

I'd take T-Mac over '91 Jordan for the rest of the Game.


----------



## sherwin

huge miss by dirk.. offense now


----------



## sherwin

getting careless offensively now.... NOT good


----------



## sherwin

again, careless.... 3 on the shot clock after deflection.


----------



## sherwin

*Re: Game 4, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Mavericks @ Rockets GAME THREAD. 4/30. 4:3*

I feel a Tmac bigtime jumper coming up, hes great with the shot clock winding down

ok ill slow down the posting lol


----------



## The_Franchise

Our offense is going stagnant... Yao should check back in for the final 3:38. Rockets lead by 6.


----------



## ChiBron

OK, play to win!! The execution on the last 3 possessions is going nowhere. T-mac needs to take it to the rim.


----------



## FirstRocket

JVG, let Yao loose. It's about time.


----------



## The_Franchise

If I like being called a ***** to my face I'd still be married.

That ad is really getting on my nerves.


----------



## sherwin

god damnit.. we are doing everything possible to blow this game...


----------



## sherwin

terry kills us. our offensise is ice cold right now


----------



## sherwin

we lost..


----------



## sherwin

our role playesr have gone insane.... KNOW YOUR ROLE


----------



## sherwin

oh my god.......... collapsing.........this is a disgrace


----------



## ChiBron

Yao :curse:

That was the biggest turnover of the series.


----------



## ChiBron

Can't believe how useless everybody looks when T-mac isn't shooting.


----------



## Hakeem

*Re: Game 4, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Mavericks @ Rockets GAME THREAD. 4/30. 4:3*

Oh my.


----------



## sherwin

dallas takes the lead.



rockets collapse down the stretch once again. 


2-2


----------



## The Future7

Yes! Lets Go Mavs!


----------



## The_Franchise

Wow. Big bobble by Yao. 

Big shot by Finley.

Rockets down by 1.


----------



## sherwin

look how everyone tightens up in the clutch.... nobody wants to take a shot


----------



## sherwin

yao loses it again. its over


----------



## sherwin

its over


were CHOKE CITY


----------



## sherwin

whats happened to tmac?? 2 straight BRICKS. yao at the line


----------



## ChiBron

What a choke job.

T-mac's not a good pressure player. He has hit some clutch shots this season but he's not good with his team down.


----------



## ChiBron

Remember how the last game was stuck at 88 too when the Mavs made their run? Unbelievable.


----------



## sherwin

terry with a huge 3. we suck


----------



## ChiBron

One clutch motherfu*ker.


----------



## sherwin

what a choke job.. unbelievable.. why does bowne have to launch the ball up in the air


----------



## The_Franchise

Nothing, and I mean absolutely nothing, has gone our way in this game.


----------



## Basel

Heh...I predicted after Houston took 2 in Dallas that Dallas would take both in Houston...nobody I talked to believed me...

Sorry guys...but now it's just a best of 3 series, and the way the series is going...the Rockets still have home-court, haha...I won't be surprised if Houston wins in Dallas and vice versa in Game 6...this series is going 7 games.


----------



## sherwin

we have effectively choked this series away. an absolute embarassment.


----------



## The_Franchise

Wesley with the 3! Finally McGrady's unselfishness pays off.

Dallas up by 1 with 19.3 seconds left, Dallas ball. Timeout.


----------



## sherwin

wesley hits a 3

now what?


----------



## TheRoc5

dave for 3333333333333333333333333333333333333333333 stil down by 1


----------



## sherwin

what a ****ing load of ****. seriously. wha ta ****ing hcoke job. bull****. were ****ed


----------



## The_Franchise

Again. Nothing has gone our way tonight. McGrady fumbles the ball.

**** ****.


----------



## ChiBron

And the choke job continues.

Yao and T-mac's hands have cost this game.


----------



## sherwin

everything went wrong for us

tmac didnt pay attention

dallas wins in 7


----------



## The_Franchise

All those bull**** calls really come into perspective now. 

Mavericks lead by 4 with 6.5 seconds remaining, we need a miracle.


----------



## sherwin

why the hell did we burn so much time before fouling?


----------



## sherwin

this is an absolute FAILURE. i should have known. im giving up on this team.


----------



## The Future7

2-2 Magic number


----------



## The_Franchise

Jesus doesn't love us.


----------



## sherwin

see how the refs can control the game

i guess tmac really will never get out of the first round..


----------



## kisstherim

*Re: Game 4, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Mavericks @ Rockets GAME THREAD. 4/30. 4:3*



Mr. Roger's Cardigan said:


> Again. Nothing has gone our way tonight.
> **** ****.


 :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :boohoo: :brokenhea


----------



## sherwin

stackhouse misses a rare free throw. we get the rebound. yet tmac has to lose the ball because hes holding it too high.


*BIGGEST CHOKE JOB EVER


TOYOTA CENTER = CURSED*


----------



## The Future7

sherwin said:


> this is an absolute FAILURE. i should have known. im giving up on this team.



Dont give up the series is tied. You still have a chance


----------



## The_Franchise

*Re: Game 4, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Mavericks @ Rockets GAME THREAD. 4/30. 4:3*

Take it easy Sherwin, we've outplayed Dallas for 75% of the series. Things have a way of balancing out, this was a great humbling experience for us.

I'm sticking with Rockets in 6. They have alot of strong players but no character, they've relied on the refs all series long. I mean it's so sad when you see Finley flopping around after a pick from Mutombo and not even attempting to play the game the right way. One has to think Cuban has alot to do with that. Just play the game Dallas, or you'll never gain any respect in this league.

May the best team win.


----------



## sherwin

*Re: Game 4, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Mavericks @ Rockets GAME THREAD. 4/30. 4:3*

give me a break the_future, we lost. when dirk has a bad game we let terry get like 35. 

dallas has all the momentum, and weve proven to be CHOKE CITY not clutch city.


----------



## Stat O

*Re: Game 4, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Mavericks @ Rockets GAME THREAD. 4/30. 4:3*

ahahahahahha we lost so hardcore
we're so ****ed in this series! :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana:


----------



## Hakeem

****ing hell. This has just crushed me. I haven't felt this bad about a loss since vs the Jazz way back.


----------



## The Future7

*Re: Game 4, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Mavericks @ Rockets GAME THREAD. 4/30. 4:3*

Dont forget that Dirk still didnt have a monster game. I hope it comes soon. But you guys can pray that it never comes.


----------



## sherwin

well we have outplayed them. yet no matter what kind of lead we build up in the 4th, these inexperienced guys get mentally weakened and blow it. tmac does everything he can, yet our role players dont show up, and the refs hand every little foul to dallas to keep them alive. if this series goes 7 games then dallas wins it, better team always wins in game 7, esp at home.


----------



## WhoRocks

*Re: Game 4, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Mavericks @ Rockets GAME THREAD. 4/30. 4:3*

Aww $h!t, here's to away court advantage, keep the faith!


----------



## Hakeem

*Re: Game 4, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Mavericks @ Rockets GAME THREAD. 4/30. 4:3*

The most disgusting thing is that we outplayed them but the reffing was atrocious and we choked. What the hell happened to Yao stepping up in the fouth quarter, or T-Mac being ultra-clutch?


----------



## Raxel

Yao had a turnover in game3 and in this game again. Both are crucial. T-mac shots too few in 4th qtr.


----------



## sherwin

*Re: Game 4, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Mavericks @ Rockets GAME THREAD. 4/30. 4:3*



Hakeem said:


> The most disgusting thing is that we outplayed them but the reffing was atrocious and we choked. What the hell happened to Yao stepping up in the fouth quarter, or T-Mac being ultra-clutch?


what happened to this team being mentally tough? mentally tough teams dont collapse in 2 consecutive 4th quarters at home. jesus, you have a chance to go up 3-1, why can you just not focus for 2 minutes?


----------



## Tersk

*Re: Game 4, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Mavericks @ Rockets GAME THREAD. 4/30. 4:3*

Dont lose it guys, thats what I did after Game 2

I was HELLA pissed and annoyed with Mavs, and then they levelled it to 2-2..so keep faith

Good Game!


----------



## sherwin

*Re: Game 4, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Mavericks @ Rockets GAME THREAD. 4/30. 4:3*



Mr. Roger's Cardigan said:


> Take it easy Sherwin, we've outplayed Dallas for 75% of the series. Things have a way of balancing out, this was a great humbling experience for us.
> 
> I'm sticking with Rockets in 6. They have alot of strong players but no character, they've relied on the refs all series long. I mean it's so sad when you see Finley flopping around after a pick from Mutombo and not even attempting to play the game the right way. One has to think Cuban has alot to do with that. Just play the game Dallas, or you'll never gain any respect in this league.
> 
> May the best team win.


well until our players or JVG get in the refs faces the refs will be totally comfortable making bad calls.


----------



## Hakeem

*Re: Game 4, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Mavericks @ Rockets GAME THREAD. 4/30. 4:3*

..


----------



## sherwin

*Re: Game 4, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Mavericks @ Rockets GAME THREAD. 4/30. 4:3*



Theo! said:


> Dont lose it guys, thats what I did after Game 2
> 
> I was HELLA pissed and annoyed with Mavs, and then they levelled it to 2-2..so keep faith
> 
> Good Game!


mavs didnt level it... refs did. your team is fraudulent, and I will never respect the Mavs. sorry.


----------



## Pasha The Great

*Re: Game 4, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Mavericks @ Rockets GAME THREAD. 4/30. 4:3*

we've won both games in dallas and in this series the away team always win so with that I still beleive rockets will win this series.


----------



## kisstherim

*Re: Game 4, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Mavericks @ Rockets GAME THREAD. 4/30. 4:3*



Theo! said:


> Dont lose it guys, thats what I did after Game 2
> 
> I was HELLA pissed and annoyed with Mavs, and then they levelled it to 2-2..so keep faith
> 
> Good Game!


we r not pissed and annoyed with Rockets but by those BS calls.


----------



## Pasha The Great

*Re: Game 4, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Mavericks @ Rockets GAME THREAD. 4/30. 4:3*

Why doesnt the commisioner do something about these horrible refs?


----------



## Hakeem

*Re: Game 4, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Mavericks @ Rockets GAME THREAD. 4/30. 4:3*

No, I'm pissed with the Rockets, too.

Sure Dirk's an unabashed flopper, but games are reffed poorly all the time. We should have been able to hold on for the win. We played better and we had the better coach.


----------



## Tersk

*Re: Game 4, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Mavericks @ Rockets GAME THREAD. 4/30. 4:3*

Woah, people in the Mavs forum are telling me that the Rockets were getting a bunch of calls

Difference of opinions


----------



## FirstRocket

*Re: Game 4, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Mavericks @ Rockets GAME THREAD. 4/30. 4:3*

Both McGrady and Yao had too few a shot in the 4th quarter.
Both choke in the 4th quarter but are the only one that can win for Rockets.
Both score double figures with good fg%. Rest of the team :curse: .
Both will be blame by the fans for the lost but I don't.
We still need both to win the series for us.
Next in Dallas, we will win. Any bet?


----------



## kfranco

what bothers me is that we had a chance to win the game at the end but Tmac couldnt hang on. that just annoys me. Everything went in Dallas way in game 2 and 3. Unfortunaltely, i said that who ever wins this game will win this series. SO dissapointed


----------



## Hakeem

I generally try my best to be objective, but I really can't see how anyone could say the Rockets were getting more calls.


----------



## Pasha The Great

*Re: Game 4, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Mavericks @ Rockets GAME THREAD. 4/30. 4:3*



> Woah, people in the Mavs forum are telling me that the Rockets were getting a bunch of calls


You are correct. These refs dont know how to do their jobs. And what was with those BS calls they were making in the 1st quarter(penitrating the sh*t out of a player in the paint was ok but a touch foul in the perimiter was counted)


----------



## kisstherim

*Re: Game 4, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Mavericks @ Rockets GAME THREAD. 4/30. 4:3*

i still believe Rockets take this series in 6.

and thanks to the ppl in TC,the atmosphere in the arena was way better then before.


----------



## sherwin

no role player scored more than 7 points.... they did manage to play sloppy basketball, though.


----------



## sherwin

*Re: Game 4, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Mavericks @ Rockets GAME THREAD. 4/30. 4:3*



Hakeem said:


> I generally try my best to be objective, but I really can't see how anyone could say the Rockets were getting more calls.


mavs fans follow their ***** *** leader, Mark Cuban, and will whine everytime. just watch this game again objectively, and game 3, mavs were getting EVERYTHING. the flopping doesnt help either. and mavs wonder why everyone wants them to lose.


----------



## sherwin

*Re: Game 4, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Mavericks @ Rockets GAME THREAD. 4/30. 4:3*



kisstherim said:


> i still believe Rockets take this series in 6.


how? how do you expect a team that has played hard for 2 games yet choked in both to come out strong for 2 more games? in teh back of their minds they will think "why work hard now? well just blow it in the end"...


----------



## Raxel

I'm happy if both teams only win on road, but don't piss me off in next game again. Rockets. :curse:


----------



## Tersk

So the refs were terrible on both sides?


----------



## Pasha The Great

*Re: Game 4, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Mavericks @ Rockets GAME THREAD. 4/30. 4:3*



> how do you expect a team that has played hard for 2 games yet choked in both to come out strong for 2 more games?


we have a great coaching staff, JVG will spend the next two days working out a way to continue playing well in the 4th quarter. Pluss there is no way TMAC will not allow the rockets to loose this series.


----------



## sherwin

*Re: Game 4, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Mavericks @ Rockets GAME THREAD. 4/30. 4:3*



Pasha The Great said:


> we have a great coaching staff, JVG will spend the next two days working out a way to continue playing well in the 4th quarter. Pluss there is no way TMAC will not allow the rockets to loose this series.


it has nothing to do with adjustments, its just mentally breaking down at the end


----------



## DHarris34Phan

*Re: Game 4, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Mavericks @ Rockets GAME THREAD. 4/30. 4:3*

*CAN WE PLEASE NOT RESORT TO BLAMING REFERRES? COME ON NOW, THIS IS A GREAT SERIES BETWEEN 2 AWESOME TEAMS....EVERYTHING THAT IS HAPPENING IS BECAUSE OF THE PLAYERS!*


----------



## FirstRocket

*Re: Game 4, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Mavericks @ Rockets GAME THREAD. 4/30. 4:3*



Pasha The Great said:


> we have a great coaching staff, JVG will spend the next two days working out a way to continue playing well in the 4th quarter. Pluss there is no way TMAC will not allow the rockets to loose this series.


Do you mean, "there is no way TMAC will (not?) allow the Rockets to lose this series"?


----------



## kfranco

Player of the Game: TErry the ugly one..


----------



## kisstherim

*Re: Game 4, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Mavericks @ Rockets GAME THREAD. 4/30. 4:3*



sherwin said:


> how? how do you expect a team that has played hard for 2 games yet choked in both to come out strong for 2 more games? in teh back of their minds they will think "why work hard now? well just blow it in the end"...


the best team wins in the end:wink:


----------



## Pasha The Great

*Re: Game 4, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Mavericks @ Rockets GAME THREAD. 4/30. 4:3*

I think its more of fatigue rather than mental, McGrady was on the bench for about 1 minute. We've got to find a way to allow him more bench time without it hurting the rest of the team. Yao Ming is going to have a crazy *** game on Monday and will not get into foul trouble. If he does, we're screwed.


----------



## Pasha The Great

*Re: Game 4, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Mavericks @ Rockets GAME THREAD. 4/30. 4:3*



FirstRocket said:


> Do you mean, "there is no way TMAC will (not?) allow the Rockets to lose this series"?



oops that was a typo.


----------



## kisstherim

*Re: Game 4, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Mavericks @ Rockets GAME THREAD. 4/30. 4:3*



Pasha The Great said:


> Yao Ming is going to have a crazy *** game on Monday and will not get into foul trouble.


i doubt it. :boohoo:


----------



## FirstRocket

*Re: Game 4, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Mavericks @ Rockets GAME THREAD. 4/30. 4:3*

The critical piece of puzzle for Rockets to win is Yao fouls. The chance for Rockets win is high if Yao can avoid the damn fouls. Something Yao has to work on pretty fast.


----------



## Drewbs

ITs hard to blame refs from an objective point of view when your favorite team is playing because you odn't notice a lot of the calls that you get. The refs were not that bad this game. There were a lot of no calls for the Mavs that saved Yao from fouling out many times when he played over aggressive in the paint near the end. There were plenty of moving screens that went uncalled until the 3rd quarter, it goes both ways. The refs were not trying to give the game to the Mavs, I'm not saying that there weren't some questionable decisions, but it really, it goes both ways. The Mavs are going to score more from the line anyway. Thats what happens when you have 5 guys on the floor who are attacking the basket, compared to 2, and 3 other guys wandering the perimeter. The refs didn't lose this game for the Rockets. It went down to the last possession anyone could have had it.

Don't be down or annoyed. It doesn't seem like either team can win at home, maybe the pressure of trying to win in front of the home fans gets to them.


----------



## sherwin

Yeah right Yao isnt going to save us. yao's mental issues are starting to piss all of us off, he doesnt demand the ball (7 shots?), and hes not creating his own shots. he requires the entire offense to focus on maintaining him rather than seamlessly integrating like he did in game 2.


----------



## Pasha The Great

Atleast the crowd did good today. They were much more excited this game.. there were so many times where all 18000 fans were on the feet, unlike thursdays game where NOBODY was up on their feet.


----------



## FirstRocket

sherwin said:


> Yeah right Yao isnt going to save us. yao's mental issues are starting to piss all of us off, he doesnt demand the ball (7 shots?), and hes not creating his own shots. he requires the entire offense to focus on maintaining him rather than seamlessly integrating like he did in game 2.


Tell me, how is he going to demand the ball? I had seen the games where he put up both his hands when he was in position but was ignored. It is not easy when you are playing on the court because the eyeview of the players and the fans are different. We got the benefit from the stand and we don't feel the pressure and had to make quick decision.


----------



## kisstherim

*Re: Game 4, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Mavericks @ Rockets GAME THREAD. 4/30. 4:3*



sherwin said:


> Yeah right Yao isnt going to save us. yao's mental issues are starting to piss all of us off, he doesnt demand the ball (7 shots?), and hes not creating his own shots. he requires the entire offense to focus on maintaining him rather than seamlessly integrating like he did in game 2.


C'Mon,it was neither Yao didn't demand the ball nor his teammates didn't wanna pass the ball to him,it was just Mav's defense that kept him from getting the ball.


----------



## ChiBron

Blaming the refs is lame, IMO. *The Mavs only attempted 1 more FT.* How can u blame the refs for that?

The Rockets just choked, period. For the 2nd straight game they gave the game to the Mavericks on a silver platter. I can't even say the Mavericks won because they far from played well enough to BEAT their opposition. Rockets lost, Mavs didn't win. For the 2nd straight game they're having a horrible 4th qtr. Are close to down 10 with 4-5 minutes left. But the Rockets for some reason become passive again. T-mac stops shooting. Yao can't hold on to the ball. Roleplayers can't make anything. Its not like Dallas is doing anything different for this to happen. Its just that the Rockets choked. They're BAD with leads. They can never hang on to them and its been proven all series long. They play not to lose. As a T-mac fan this hurts far more then it hurt to see him blow a 3-1 lead to Detroit. That Detroit team was clearly superior. They blew the Magic out in all 4 games they won. Dallas hasn't come anywhere close to that. They're not the better team. They've trailed for the majority of the series and their best player(Dirk) hasn't even looked like All-Star this series(because the Rockets are a great defensive team). But sadly, the Rockets have no mental toughness. That's what it has come down to.


----------



## kisstherim

*Re: Game 4, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Mavericks @ Rockets GAME THREAD. 4/30. 4:3*



SPMJ said:


> Blaming the refs is lame, IMO. *The Mavs only attempted 1 more FT.* How can u blame the refs for that?


so u r telling me the FTs quantity given by the refs is the only criterion for judging if the refs r fair?


----------



## kisstherim

*Re: Game 4, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Mavericks @ Rockets GAME THREAD. 4/30. 4:3*

Mike James played kinda like Sura in this game :boohoo: but Sura could at least make some crucial 3 pts.


----------



## kisstherim

*Re: Game 4, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Mavericks @ Rockets GAME THREAD. 4/30. 4:3*

i am back to sleep now.Gee,this game not only ruined my day but my entire holiday(one-week holiday)


----------



## sherwin

*Re: Game 4, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Mavericks @ Rockets GAME THREAD. 4/30. 4:3*

and in game 5 if we come to 3 mins left in the 4th with a 6+ lead it will come in the minds of the players: "Don't choke" and they will be come more tentative and screw up more. 

tmac did everything he could. except at the end, but the role playesr had to step up but they didnt. and tmac needs to stop trying to be Magic and take the ball to the bucket instead of kicking out.


----------



## FirstRocket

<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=730 border=0><TBODY><TR><TD width=10> 




</TD><!-- center gap --><TD vAlign=top width=360><!-- home table --><TABLE class=bodytext cellSpacing=1 cellPadding=2 width=360 bgColor=#dcdcdc border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=statTitle align=middle bgColor=#d40026 colSpan=13>*HOUSTON*</TD></TR><TR class=xb align=right bgColor=#cccccc><TD class=bodytext align=left>*ON COURT*</TD><TD width="5%">*MIN*</TD><TD noWrap width="7%">*FG*</TD><TD width="7%">*3P*</TD><TD width="7%">*FT*</TD><TD width="6%">*REB*</TD><TD width="6%">*AST*</TD><TD width="6%">*STL*</TD><TD width="6%">*BLK*</TD><TD width="6%">*PF*</TD><TD width="6%">*PTS*</TD></TR><TR id=250430010-hp0 vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ffffff><TD id=250430010-hp0_0 noWrap align=left>T McGrady</TD><TD id=250430010-hp0_1>45</TD><TD id=250430010-hp0_2 noWrap>13-26</TD><TD id=250430010-hp0_3 noWrap>3-9</TD><TD id=250430010-hp0_4 noWrap>7-8</TD><TD id=250430010-hp0_5>6</TD><TD id=250430010-hp0_6>5</TD><TD id=250430010-hp0_7>1</TD><TD id=250430010-hp0_8>1</TD><TD id=250430010-hp0_9>2</TD><TD id=250430010-hp0_10>36</TD></TR><TR id=250430010-hp1 vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ececec><TD id=250430010-hp1_0 noWrap align=left>Y Ming</TD><TD id=250430010-hp1_1>25</TD><TD id=250430010-hp1_2 noWrap>6-7</TD><TD id=250430010-hp1_3 noWrap>0-0</TD><TD id=250430010-hp1_4 noWrap>8-10</TD><TD id=250430010-hp1_5>5</TD><TD id=250430010-hp1_6>0</TD><TD id=250430010-hp1_7>0</TD><TD id=250430010-hp1_8>5</TD><TD id=250430010-hp1_9>5</TD><TD id=250430010-hp1_10>20</TD></TR><TR id=250430010-hp2 vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ffffff><TD id=250430010-hp2_0 noWrap align=left>D Wesley</TD><TD id=250430010-hp2_1>40</TD><TD id=250430010-hp2_2 noWrap>3-7</TD><TD id=250430010-hp2_3 noWrap>1-2</TD><TD id=250430010-hp2_4 noWrap>0-1</TD><TD id=250430010-hp2_5>4</TD><TD id=250430010-hp2_6>3</TD><TD id=250430010-hp2_7>3</TD><TD id=250430010-hp2_8>0</TD><TD id=250430010-hp2_9>3</TD><TD id=250430010-hp2_10>7</TD></TR><TR id=250430010-hp3 vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ececec><TD id=250430010-hp3_0 noWrap align=left>M James</TD><TD id=250430010-hp3_1>28</TD><TD id=250430010-hp3_2 noWrap>3-11</TD><TD id=250430010-hp3_3 noWrap>0-2</TD><TD id=250430010-hp3_4 noWrap>1-1</TD><TD id=250430010-hp3_5>4</TD><TD id=250430010-hp3_6>4</TD><TD id=250430010-hp3_7>1</TD><TD id=250430010-hp3_8>1</TD><TD id=250430010-hp3_9>4</TD><TD id=250430010-hp3_10>7</TD></TR><TR id=250430010-hp4 vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ffffff><TD id=250430010-hp4_0 noWrap align=left>J Barry</TD><TD id=250430010-hp4_1>23</TD><TD id=250430010-hp4_2 noWrap>2-6</TD><TD id=250430010-hp4_3 noWrap>0-2</TD><TD id=250430010-hp4_4 noWrap>2-2</TD><TD id=250430010-hp4_5>5</TD><TD id=250430010-hp4_6>1</TD><TD id=250430010-hp4_7>1</TD><TD id=250430010-hp4_8>0</TD><TD id=250430010-hp4_9>1</TD><TD id=250430010-hp4_10>6</TD></TR><TR class=xb align=right bgColor=#cccccc><TD class=bodytext align=left>*BENCH*</TD><TD width="5%">*MIN*</TD><TD noWrap width="7%">*FG*</TD><TD width="7%">*3P*</TD><TD width="7%">*FT*</TD><TD width="6%">*REB*</TD><TD width="6%">*AST*</TD><TD width="6%">*STL*</TD><TD width="6%">*BLK*</TD><TD width="6%">*PF*</TD><TD width="6%">*PTS*</TD></TR><TR id=250430010-hp5 vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ffffff><TD id=250430010-hp5_0 noWrap align=left>D Mutombo</TD><TD id=250430010-hp5_1>20</TD><TD id=250430010-hp5_2 noWrap>2-3</TD><TD id=250430010-hp5_3 noWrap>0-0</TD><TD id=250430010-hp5_4 noWrap>1-2</TD><TD id=250430010-hp5_5>7</TD><TD id=250430010-hp5_6>0</TD><TD id=250430010-hp5_7>1</TD><TD id=250430010-hp5_8>1</TD><TD id=250430010-hp5_9>4</TD><TD id=250430010-hp5_10>5</TD></TR><TR id=250430010-hp6 vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ececec><TD id=250430010-hp6_0 noWrap align=left>S Padgett</TD><TD id=250430010-hp6_1>17</TD><TD id=250430010-hp6_2 noWrap>2-3</TD><TD id=250430010-hp6_3 noWrap>1-1</TD><TD id=250430010-hp6_4 noWrap>0-0</TD><TD id=250430010-hp6_5>3</TD><TD id=250430010-hp6_6>1</TD><TD id=250430010-hp6_7>0</TD><TD id=250430010-hp6_8>0</TD><TD id=250430010-hp6_9>4</TD><TD id=250430010-hp6_10>5</TD></TR><TR id=250430010-hp7 vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ffffff><TD id=250430010-hp7_0 noWrap align=left>B Sura</TD><TD id=250430010-hp7_1>21</TD><TD id=250430010-hp7_2 noWrap>2-6</TD><TD id=250430010-hp7_3 noWrap>0-1</TD><TD id=250430010-hp7_4 noWrap>1-2</TD><TD id=250430010-hp7_5>2</TD><TD id=250430010-hp7_6>1</TD><TD id=250430010-hp7_7>2</TD><TD id=250430010-hp7_8>0</TD><TD id=250430010-hp7_9>3</TD><TD id=250430010-hp7_10>5</TD></TR><TR id=250430010-hp8 vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ececec><TD id=250430010-hp8_0 noWrap align=left>R Bowen</TD><TD id=250430010-hp8_1>14</TD><TD id=250430010-hp8_2 noWrap>1-3</TD><TD id=250430010-hp8_3 noWrap>0-0</TD><TD id=250430010-hp8_4 noWrap>0-0</TD><TD id=250430010-hp8_5>1</TD><TD id=250430010-hp8_6>0</TD><TD id=250430010-hp8_7>0</TD><TD id=250430010-hp8_8>0</TD><TD id=250430010-hp8_9>2</TD><TD id=250430010-hp8_10>2</TD></TR><TR id=250430010-hp9 vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ffffff><TD id=250430010-hp9_0 noWrap align=left>C Weatherspoon</TD><TD id=250430010-hp9_1>0</TD><TD id=250430010-hp9_2 noWrap>0-0</TD><TD id=250430010-hp9_3 noWrap>0-0</TD><TD id=250430010-hp9_4 noWrap>0-0</TD><TD id=250430010-hp9_5>0</TD><TD id=250430010-hp9_6>0</TD><TD id=250430010-hp9_7>0</TD><TD id=250430010-hp9_8>0</TD><TD id=250430010-hp9_9>0</TD><TD id=250430010-hp9_10>0</TD></TR><TR id=250430010-hp10 vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ececec><TD id=250430010-hp10_0 noWrap align=left>V Baker</TD><TD id=250430010-hp10_1>0</TD><TD id=250430010-hp10_2 noWrap>0-0</TD><TD id=250430010-hp10_3 noWrap>0-0</TD><TD id=250430010-hp10_4 noWrap>0-0</TD><TD id=250430010-hp10_5>0</TD><TD id=250430010-hp10_6>0</TD><TD id=250430010-hp10_7>0</TD><TD id=250430010-hp10_8>0</TD><TD id=250430010-hp10_9>0</TD><TD id=250430010-hp10_10>0</TD></TR><TR id=250430010-hp11 vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ffffff><TD id=250430010-hp11_0 noWrap align=left>M Norris</TD><TD id=250430010-hp11_1>0</TD><TD id=250430010-hp11_2 noWrap>0-0</TD><TD id=250430010-hp11_3 noWrap>0-0</TD><TD id=250430010-hp11_4 noWrap>0-0</TD><TD id=250430010-hp11_5>0</TD><TD id=250430010-hp11_6>0</TD><TD id=250430010-hp11_7>0</TD><TD id=250430010-hp11_8>0</TD><TD id=250430010-hp11_9>0</TD><TD id=250430010-hp11_10>0</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>

Look at the above chart, no help from the role players. If only one of them play decently, Rockets would have won. I am not trying to put the blame on the role players. First two games, the role players did pick up and Rockets won. Can't win with only two stars playing.


----------



## sherwin

Mike James: 3-11 FG? Thats terrible. Not to mention how he kills our offense when he dribbles around for 15 seconds and either jacks up the shot or bails out and passes to someone else giving them 9 seconds to do something. in game 1 we were lucky he was hitting those shtos now hes in brick city.

rockets have to stay strong and come in hard in dallas. if they come in weak and let dallas run over them then the series is over... and houston will make history, in the wrong way


----------



## Raxel

I also see yao only played 25 mins, in game 2, he played 37 mins. When can yao learn how to stop commiting silly fouls.


----------



## Raxel

JVG said he will keep Yao on court even when he's in foul trouble, but obviously he's not doing this today.


----------



## FirstRocket

*"Rockets center Yao Ming scored 20 points and had five blocks despite being limited to 25 minutes because of foul trouble. ... Dampier, Yao's counterpart, fouled out and scored only two points."*

How did we lose when the best center in the West was fouled out with only two points?


----------



## terry2damp

from a mavs fans perspective- the refs were DISGRACEFULL for both team they were just plain BAD saying they are all against u is a fu(king joke yao fouled dirk on a drive to the basket it was sooo obvious and the play were stack pulled mutombo to the floor he was fouled on the shot those were fouls tht were totally ignored


----------



## sherwin

im back.

tell me it was just a nightmare and the rockets didnt choke again


----------



## FirstRocket

sherwin said:


> im back.
> 
> tell me it was just a nightmare and the rockets didnt choke again


It's not a nightmare. Rockets did not lose the series, they just lost a game.


----------



## sherwin

god. to think this series is supposed to be over right now. its just 11 minutes that killed us. I wish tmac would have just attacked at the end.


----------



## Pasha The Great

The one thing that upsetting me was that the rockets werent shooting enough 3's. In game 1 and 2 we made so many freakin 3's. How many did we make today, like 3?


Also, when the mavs were trying to pass the ball in with 26seconds left I could have sworn they had a delay of game but they refs let it go. If they didnt we could have won the game. Did anybody else notice the delay of game?

Does anybody know what our shooting percantage was in the 4th?


----------



## Drewbs

Pasha The Great said:


> The one thing that upsetting me was that the rockets werent shooting enough 3's. In game 1 and 2 we made so many freakin 3's. How many did we make today, like 3?
> 
> 
> Also, when the mavs were trying to pass the ball in with 26seconds left I could have sworn they had a delay of game but they refs let it go. If they didnt we could have won the game. Did anybody else notice the delay of game?
> 
> Does anybody know what our shooting percantage was in the 4th?


Dallas actually decided to guard open guys on the perimeter for a change. Thus, guys like Barry, Sura, Wesley couldn't catch and shoot as much as they could before, and you dont want any of them trying to create their own 3.


----------



## sherwin

it doesnt make sense how we left terry wide open so many times. after he starts hitting shots, youre supposed to notice him. instead we kept focusing on dirk when it was terry who was hot...


----------



## Raxel

I didn't watch the live, when t-mac rebounded the ball, he didn't call timeout immediately?


----------



## kisstherim

*Re: Game 4, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Mavericks @ Rockets GAME THREAD. 4/30. 4:3*



Raxel said:


> I didn't watch the live, when t-mac rebounded the ball, he didn't call timeout immediately?


i guess at that moment he planned to do the same thing as he did in the Game 2


----------



## Yao Mania

*Re: Game 4, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Mavericks @ Rockets GAME THREAD. 4/30. 4:3*

Just finished watching the game, AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!! I HATE JOSH HOWARD!!!!


----------



## Yao Mania

My thoughts on the game:

- Refs suck, but aside from screwing Yao with a few calls they're not really to blame.
- Dirk is a FLOPPER, I CAN'T STAND HIM. 
- The team underestimated Jason Terry, this is where the depth of Dallas comes back to haunt us.
- As angry as I am at T-Mac in the last posession you can't really blame him, it was a smart play by Josh Howard and no one saw it coming
- Mike James can't hit jack right now, and Jon Barry should be nothing more than a spot up shooter

- If we're gonna win this series we need Yao to stay out of foul trouble. T-Mac can't beat this Dallas team alone. It's not over yet, time to regroup and get ready for game 5....


----------



## Pasha The Great

*Re: Game 4, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Mavericks @ Rockets GAME THREAD. 4/30. 4:3*

so how does the rest of the sereis go? we go to dallas and play two games or just one and come back home then if neccesary go back to dallas?


----------



## On Thre3

*Re: Game 4, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Mavericks @ Rockets GAME THREAD. 4/30. 4:3*

toyota center is a joke, why the **** are we so quiet in a ****ing playoff game. Jesus, houston doesnt deserve a basketball team.

oh and quit blaming the refs, its classless. 

I feel this series slipping away, the next game is a MUST win, otherwise i think we lose this series.


----------



## kisstherim

*Re: Game 4, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Mavericks @ Rockets GAME THREAD. 4/30. 4:3*



Pasha The Great said:


> so how does the rest of the sereis go? we go to dallas and play two games or just one and come back home then if neccesary go back to dallas?


"just one and come back home then if neccesary go back to dallas"


----------



## kisstherim

*Re: Game 4, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Mavericks @ Rockets GAME THREAD. 4/30. 4:3*



On Thre3 said:


> toyota center is a joke, why the **** are we so quiet in a ****ing playoff game. Jesus, houston doesnt deserve a basketball team.


have u actually watched Game 4? the audience made way more noises than they did in Game 3,and most ppl were standing up to cheer for rockets.


----------



## Hakeem

*Re: Game 4, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Mavericks @ Rockets GAME THREAD. 4/30. 4:3*



Pasha The Great said:


> so how does the rest of the sereis go? we go to dallas and play two games or just one and come back home then if neccesary go back to dallas?


One in Dallas, one in Houston, then another in Dallas.


----------



## kisstherim

*Re: Game 4, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Mavericks @ Rockets GAME THREAD. 4/30. 4:3*



Yao Mania said:


> My thoughts on the game:
> 
> Refs suck, but aside from screwing Yao with a few calls they're not really to blame.


that's true,i was just referring to those two "tough" calls on Yao (why did "tough calls" alway turn out to be fouls on our players?) when i talked about the refs' BS calls.If Yao could just stay on the court for a little longer,we probably would have won this game.


----------



## sherwin

*Re: Game 4, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Mavericks @ Rockets GAME THREAD. 4/30. 4:3*

just watched the highlights too. 

its so painful and angering to see yao fumble the ball twice. this game was OURS.

im still not over this loss.


----------



## kisstherim

*Re: Game 4, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Mavericks @ Rockets GAME THREAD. 4/30. 4:3*



sherwin said:


> just watched the highlights too.
> 
> its so painful and angering to see yao fumble the ball twice. this game was OURS.
> 
> im still not over this loss.


i guess those two TOs had sth to do with the passer too? Yao is after all too tall to get the ball easily sometimes.


----------



## The_Franchise

*Re: Game 4, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Mavericks @ Rockets GAME THREAD. 4/30. 4:3*

Defensively, we were strong in the paint but did a horrible job rotating on the pick and rolls, with Terry being left open time after time. 

What caused our collapse? You can call it a lack of killer instinct but I would say poor shot selection down the stretch again. Mike James takes two terrible shots disrupting the flow of the offense, without even looking for McGrady. Yao was out of the game for too long, we had those 3 key posessions down the stretch with Deke on the floor where we did absolutely nothing.

And I can't put into words how pissed I am with the cowardly play of Dirk. The guy was HESITANT to pull the trigger again tonight, instead looking for the refs to keep Dallas in the game. He was literally running into players and then throwing himself backwards. I love the Rockets and I love basketball, but Dirk really wasn't promoting the game of basketball with his play tonight. PATHETIC.


----------



## sherwin

*Re: Game 4, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Mavericks @ Rockets GAME THREAD. 4/30. 4:3*

There's just this nasty feeling I've got, because I know we outplayed them both games, if we could just FINISH games, we'd either have finished 4-0 or be 3-1 right now. Instead its 2-2 with all the momentum and confidence on Dallas' side. It sucks because just 2 days ago we were all high on the 2-0 record. Now look where we are. I just want TMac to get past the 1st round... he deserves it


----------



## mavsman

*Re: Game 4, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Mavericks @ Rockets GAME THREAD. 4/30. 4:3*



sherwin said:


> mavs didnt level it... refs did. your team is fraudulent, and I will never respect the Mavs. sorry.


You and Roger are funny. I have never seen bigger whiners. It's all Cuban's fault or the refs fault or whatever... You know there are B.S. calls that go both ways but I guess you only see what you want to see. I have read through two game threads so far and almost every call you complain about. So believe me when I tell you Mavs or Mav fans could not possibly care less if you respect them or not.


----------



## sherwin

*Re: Game 4, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Mavericks @ Rockets GAME THREAD. 4/30. 4:3*



mavsman said:


> You and Roger are funny. I have never seen bigger whiners. It's all Cuban's fault or the refs fault or whatever... You know there are B.S. calls that go both ways but I guess you only see what you want to see. I have read through two game threads so far and almost every call you complain about. So believe me when I tell you Mavs or Mav fans could not possibly care less if you respect them or not.


i dont care what mavs fans think about us respecting their team, I know that everytime mavs lose most fans will just quit on their team again and come back when they win. 

im not blaming it all on the refs. but i have not seen anyone get more touch fouls, and flop so much. its ok, with flopping comes choking through the whole playoffs.. see: karl malone


----------

